# What year? Approx value?



## Gsbecker (Jul 10, 2015)

any help is appreciated!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 10, 2015)

Probably help posting a serial number as well. Are you selling it or looking to buy it? Are those 28's or 26" tires?


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking to buy, 28" tires. Original rims were trashed, current owner user velocity blunt rims and spokes laced to original hubs. He says 20's, I think early 30's. Supposedly a very good rider. Just looking for a solid vintage bike that rides well. I'll get more info as I can, Thanks!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 10, 2015)

Id say late 20s by the looks of that rack and it being 28's on there. Bonus that its already laced up blunts.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 11, 2015)

It didn't sell on ebay.


----------



## robertc (Jul 11, 2015)

Show a close up of the head badge. It looks like a mid 30's.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 11, 2015)

The headbadge is 35 only. Sweet bike! Should ride like a dream!


----------



## robertc (Jul 11, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> The headbadge is 35 only. Sweet bike! Should ride like a dream!



I thought it looked like a 35 but couldn't completely make out the head badge on my phone.


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 11, 2015)

It does have the 35 MW badge. Thanks for the info - now I need the delta light and battery tube, let me know if anybody has one for sale. Thanks !


----------



## robertc (Jul 11, 2015)

At least you are a lot further in the game as mine. I need a tank and the rack. That's a good looking 35, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 11, 2015)

*Hawthorne*

I have the same bike, but mine has 26 inch tires on clad rims. I thought it was a 35. How large is the gap between the bottom of the tank and the lower bar? Mine seems wide, but the paint and patina are a perfect match.


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 11, 2015)

I think that is correct, you could get the "old" 28 tires , or the new "Ballon" tires in 26 inch. I did not pick up the bike yet, when I do, I'll get that measurement for you. I think there is a gap though. Cool bikes!


----------



## robertc (Jul 11, 2015)

It appears everyone has avoided the value question including myself. I would guess $600 plus in that condition.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2015)

28" motobikes can be tough sells due to the expense of making them good riders (wheel set). V/r Shawn


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi!
Gap is there, 3/8 to 1/2"...
Literature for a 35 says something about a smaller streamlined tank, I think...to fit the battery tube for the light...


----------



## Gordon (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you. That is about the gap on mine as well. Thanks also for the info regarding the battery tube - that would explain what appears to be a poor fit of the tank.


----------

